# Former Worcester PD Sgt running for Martin County Sheriff, FL



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2011/apr/21/retired-massachusetts-police-sergeant-enters/

STUART - Linda "L.C." Jackson, a retired sergeant from the Worcester Police Department in Worcester, Mass. has opened a campaign account to challenge stateRep. William Snyder, R-Stuart, for what will be the open position of Martin County sheriff in 2012.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Good luck to him I guess.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

CJIS said:


> Good luck to *him* I guess.


Or *HER*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Just goes to show someone just posts and never reads.


----------

